# New Video: Stefano Bedetti on his Gen ll Robusto mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Stefano Bedetti on his Generation ll Robusto 8* mouthpiece playing Darn that dream.

Enjoy, and if you would like one for yourself, you can order directly from my website.

Stefano is using a Borgani Pearl Silver tenor sax, Rigotti Classic red box reed, and Rico H ligature.
*






*
World-class, hand finished, original design mouthpieces made affordable for players today.

German bar stock hard rubber mouthpieces for only $375 all year round!

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## memphissax (Mar 10, 2009)

Now THAT is what I call a BEAUTIFUL sound! So effortless and free, REALLY love this clip!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, Adam! I told you these updates made the pieces play warmer and smoother, and it’s just what everyone asked for. 
They can still have all the punch and power from before, but the balance of frequencies is SO dialed in. 
I hope you are doing great!
Thanks for listening to the video. I’ll have more to put up shortly.


----------



## raghav (Dec 29, 2004)

Damn, that's nice!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro. I told you the new updates changed everything. I hope you get a chance to check these out.
The Classic model I think would fit you the best. 
I have a 6* here in the hard rubber, and I am having more 6*’s made in the Ultem. I just ordered them this morning.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

What a sound!!! Love that its a raw clip and he still gets this absolutely incredible sound. Wow!!! 

- Saxaholic


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks Bill. He said he’s going to make another clip showing how the piece sounds more up-tempo. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Dowshu (May 25, 2015)

Mark,
Fantastic. My Gen I Robusto 9* with Boston Sax Shop #2 on my Borg Pearl Silver Jubilee certainly sounds great but different. The Gen II in this clip sounds warmer and grittier...and here I thought my GAS was all but done...
Dowshu


----------



## Roundmidnite (Sep 19, 2013)

:love2:


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Dowshu said:


> Mark,
> Fantastic. My Gen I Robusto 9* with Boston Sax Shop #2 on my Borg Pearl Silver Jubilee certainly sounds great but different. The Gen II in this clip sounds warmer and grittier...and here I thought my GAS was all but done...
> Dowshu


Hi!
Hope you are well. The Gen ll pieces are fantastic. 
I got to hang with Barry recently....he's the best!

Rumor has it that I've got a Gen ll hard rubber Robusto 9 here....?


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

Dowshu said:


> Mark,
> Fantastic. My Gen I Robusto 9* with Boston Sax Shop #2 on my Borg Pearl Silver Jubilee certainly sounds great but different. The Gen II in this clip sounds warmer and grittier...and here I thought my GAS was all but done...
> Dowshu


Yup, I am lucky enough to be playing a Gen II Classic on my Lovano Borgani and it is different than my Gen I Merlot... the new one is warmer and has more umph to it. I'm using a Legere Signature and am very happy. Does get a distinctive sound.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

So glad you guys are digging your mouthpieces, and I’m glad that the two different models are such nice fits for both of you on your Borgani horns.


----------



## Dowshu (May 25, 2015)

Mark,
It's a small world...
Barry is loving the Classic Gen II.
My question for you is how much different is the Classic II from Gen I Merlot?
I'm also thinking of going to a smaller tip after trying my old Brilhart Great Neck Tonalin and your posts.
Thanks.
Dowshu


----------



## Dowshu (May 25, 2015)

I will vouch for ChuBarry's sound. Fantastic.
Dowshu


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Dowshu said:


> Mark,
> It's a small world...
> Barry is loving the Classic Gen II.
> My question for you is how much different is the Classic II from Gen I Merlot?
> ...


It's very different from the Merlot. So much so that the Merlot doesn't exist in my lineup. The Classic has just been a huge hit for everyone. It's even and full with a nice focus. The Merlot ended up to be too spread and a little too warm for most players, so I listened to what everyone asked for and The Classic has been the answer. 
I just got in a Gen ll hard rubber Classic 6* and 8*. 
Just email me if you would like one of these. 
All the best, Mark


----------

